

Today's Techcrunch top news visualized in a mind map - viach
http://www.memofon.com/public/screencast/pages/tech%20news%20mind%20map

======
leephillips
Didn't seem to work for me: when I tried to move the nodes the whole diagram
shifted rigidly.

~~~
viach
This is by design :) When you click node, diagram should be positioned to the
center of the screen. When you move it with mouse, it should move as expected.

~~~
leephillips
Oh. The site says you can "arrange" the diagram. I don't interpret "arrange"
to mean shift position without changing the ... arrangement.

~~~
viach
You are right, my bad. I commited a bug in documentation :) Fixed now.

